# OS 9 sites/downloads/realplayer basic/etc.



## reed (Oct 6, 2006)

Having had to re-intall my hard drive....don't ask why!!! (a screw-up with Norton after a super conflict in the folder system). "All" is in order, more or less However, I'm missing a thing or two. Does anybody know a site or sites where I can keep alive my OS9/ PowerMac 350 (Blue Tower) with Realplayer Basic (no longer "free?") etc..  
  All seems to be for the X, which is normal, but there use to be sites on the Net where you could download configurations for old systems. Even Mac freeware sites. I'm having problems to find them. I lost all my bookmarks when re-downloading Netscape 7.0. I hesitate to do that again.
  You guessed it. What a dope Reed! 
  Any thoughts on this matter would be most appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 6, 2006)

Check your other thread for some ideas... 

http://macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?t=278003


----------



## reed (Oct 25, 2006)

Thanks nixgeek. Sorry for the late reply. Your servant, Reed.


----------

